# Unhealthy looking plants



## aquariest2k12 (Feb 7, 2012)

:-(I think i need some good advice for my aquatic plants because they do not look healthy and the ones i bought just recently look unhealthy as well can someone help? what can i add or do to get this turned around? thanx


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

We need more info (what plants, lighting, substrate) also they dont look good is very vague.


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

We need more info (what plants, lighting, substrate) also they dont look good is very vague.


----------



## aquariest2k12 (Feb 7, 2012)

Well I don't know the names of em but they are mostly potted plants and 2 of em are tall w/bamboo on the side and the others are short w/green leafs. I have black sand as substrate and running 2 bio filters its a 40 gallon.


----------



## aquariest2k12 (Feb 7, 2012)

Would I need fertilizer tabs u think?


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Any chance you could take pictures of them? It would allow us to see what plants you are talking about, and which problems you are referring to. I'll start by saying that if your bamboo is completely under water, then you will have problems with it. It needs to be halfway out of the water.


----------



## aquariest2k12 (Feb 7, 2012)

Ok I will take pics tonight when I get home


----------



## aquariest2k12 (Feb 7, 2012)

its basically a planted aquarium with an orange crayfish, 6 danios, 2 shrimp and a pleco..figure 8 puffer soon to join the family.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

aquariest2k12 said:


> figure 8 puffer soon to join the family.


I would advise against that. Figure 8 puffers do best in brackish water (half salt, half fresh).


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

Fyi, crayfishcrayfish eat plants. Unless its a Mexican dwarf crayfish


----------



## aquariest2k12 (Feb 7, 2012)

Well I did add salt to my aquarium already so im ok there


----------



## aquariest2k12 (Feb 7, 2012)

Yea I figured crayfish ate plants so Ive seen him busy on those leaves but im still concerned about the health of them.


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

aquariest2k12 said:


> Well I did add salt to my aquarium already so im ok there


 

if this is the case then get a salinity reading too. Most plants will start to fade away with a salinity higher than 1.015. In general plants don't like salt but some will tolerate it.


----------



## aquariest2k12 (Feb 7, 2012)

grogan said:


> if this is the case then get a salinity reading too. Most plants will start to fade away with a salinity higher than 1.015. In general plants don't like salt but some will tolerate it.


Oh i see well i will check my salt readings, thanx


----------



## aquariest2k12 (Feb 7, 2012)

*Well I've finally decided to go w/eco complete and I think this is going to be the best choice for my plants to get the nutrients they need. I'm sure alot of people use this substrate because it has such a good reputation and delivers results. What simple steps do i need take in order to prepare it? Do I just rinse it really well? *


----------



## Ladayen (Jun 20, 2011)

Ok.. you are setting youself up for disaster. 

1. Plants dont like salt. Most will probably die off.
2. Puffers and crustacaens dont get along. One will kill the other.
3. Crayfish dont like fish... well maybe as dinner. Sooner or later you'll wake up with a danio or 2 less then the night before.
4. Danios and plecos dont need salt either. These will cause health problems and eventually they will probably die from kidney failure.
5. If you insist on going brackish, and keeping the crayfish your plants are going to have 0 chance of survival. Not much point in getting eco-complete.

What kind of salt did you add to the aquarium? Marine Salt, Aquarium salt or other?


----------



## aquariest2k12 (Feb 7, 2012)

Well I added aquarium salt which was highly recommend do I need to rethink this? My fish have been doing ok


----------



## aquariest2k12 (Feb 7, 2012)

*If im going totally brackish would it be marine salt and freshwater ? And would live plants still be ok w/*aquarium salt?


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

aquariest2k12 said:


> *If im going totally brackish would it be marine salt and freshwater ? And would live plants still be ok w/*aquarium salt?


Yes a brackish tank is done with marine salt not aquarium salt. Plants generally don't like any salt but some will tolerate it. Did you ever test your salinity? Like I said, you should be alright if you keep it under 1.015. Anything above that and there are no guarantees.


----------



## aquariest2k12 (Feb 7, 2012)

OK well I will have my salt tested to see where I stand and if the live plant thing doesn't work for me then i will go with some rock and driftwood instead.


----------

